# Back from the lol pre- flower trim



## Beachdude757 (Oct 9, 2022)

Turns out trim job worked out


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2022)

These plants are pretty resilient.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

Cool deal. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

They look great


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 9, 2022)

Symmetry, very nice greens.


----------

